

Jazz concert with OpenBSD synths - protomyth
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150211134052

======
privong
Does anyone know something about the synthesizer program they are using? I saw
it is not yet published, but I wasn't sure if there was some information about
what type of synthesis it was using or what the processing chain was like.

~~~
gtani
there's a few synthesis libs they could be using: max, ChucK, SuperCollider,
Impromptu, CSound

there've been some relevant threads e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571082)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8344827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8344827)

(i've never tried any, still geting to grips with engines like DSI mopho, korg
ms2k, blofeld, minibrute, bass station etc

~~~
brynet
That may be unlikely, considering a few of the things you mentioned are
proprietary or not available for OpenBSD. What is more likely is that
Alexandre created something new, which makes sense considering he also created
the sndio API discussed in the article.

~~~
niklasni1
yes, that's not unlikely, and very interesting if its the case.

the openbsd audio stuff is very interesting. and sort of odd for that platform
to have.

------
gosub
Is OpenBSD well suited for realtime synthesis? I've been looking for a minimal
platform (no graphics) with better latency than linux out of the box, to use
with SuperCollider and puredata.

------
jojabbathehut
Great Youtube video of the band playing!

~~~
synchronise
Where can I find this video? Wasn't in the link or on the website.

